# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  τροφοδοτικο διαδρομου

## wolfgr

Βασικα γεια σας και καλως σας βρηκα ,ο διαδρομοςμου ειναι Proteus 7520 4 ετων αλλα ελαχιστα δουλεμενος,παρουσιασε ξαφνικα αυξομειωση στροφων και κατοπιν αρνηση εκκινησης και error e1.Αφου σιγουρευτικα οτι δεν φταιει ο αισθητιρας στροφων ελυσα την κατω πλακετα τροφοδοσιας και η εμφανης βλαβη ειναι ο πυκνωτης τροφοδοσιας του μοτερ και η smd αντισταση ακριβως πριν απο το + του πυκνωτη.Πολλες γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικων δεν εχω καθοτι ειμαι ενας ταπεινος ηλεκτρολογος διαθετω ομως τα βασικα και σταθμο κολλησης/αποκολλησης για απλες εργασιες.Λεω λοιπον να αλλαξω τον πυκνωτη με εναν ιδιο,για την καμμενη αντισταση ομως που καρβουνιασε και δεν εχω στοιχεια τι να βαλω?Υποθετω πως αυτη επεζε το ρολο προστασιας στην εκφορτιση του πυκνωτη,πως μπορω να υπολογισω τα Ω της?Ο πυκνωτης ηταν 440uf/400V και το μοτερ ειναι 2.5hp/220v.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## wolfgr

η πλακετα
IMG_20120809_195257.jpg
IMG_20120809_195405.jpgIMG_20120809_195439.jpg
επισκευασα τις χαλασμενες γραμμες τις πλακετας γιατι ειχαν αρπαξει απο το καψιμο της αντιστασης.IMG_20120809_195507.jpgIMG_20120809_195353.jpg
δεκτη καθε προταση καθως δεν εχω εμπειρια στο θεμα αλλα ουτε και χρηματα,καθοτι ανεργος,ωστε να καλεσω το σερβις διοτι ζητανε αρκετα...
ευχαριστω,Κωστας.

----------


## orange

κι εγώ είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα,αλλά το άλλαξα, δεν σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω εδώ
και έδωσα τόσα χρήματα... μ@λ...ς που είμαι  :frown:

----------


## wolfgr

Και εγώ τελικά δεν έβγαλα ακρη,χωρίς σχέδιό ,καμία επικοινωνία με τον κατασκευαστή παρ όλα τα  emails που του έστειλα ,αναγκαστηκα και αγορασα νέο τροφοδοτικο 160 ευρώ το οποίο και τοποθετησα μονός μου .

----------

